# Reason #1 We Officially Hate EVO Magazine: James Mills Tests 2008 Le Mans Winning Audi R10 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We hate you James Mills. We hate you. Why? Well, the EVO Magazine writer has just published his tale of four laps of Italy's Misano circuit at the wheel of the Audi R10 TDI. That he even got a drive in the R10 is a feat, but Mills' was also the first journalist ever to run in the gold-hooped 2008 Le Mans winning R10 TDI. 
Even worse, Mills rather masterfully recounts the whole experience and places the reader there next to him (figuratively) in Audi's silver and crimson single-seater diesel LMP. As if we'd expect anything less from EVO.
If I've said it before and you've never believed me, believe me now. This is a MUST read and a good way to get in the mood for the 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans. Teams report for the first scrutineering sessions in the Le Mans city center next Monday and the Audi Sport R15s have rather uncharacteristically been given the first inspection slots. 
We'll be reporting all week live from Le Mans next week and starting at scrutineering. You can check that out then. For now, READ THIS REVIEW!
* Full Story *


----------

